# 1986 Talbot Swift Kontiki - prepurchase advice



## 106550 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone...

I am a newbie to Motorhomes and am looking forward to getting away at EVERY opportunity.

I am looking at buying a 1986 C - Talbot Swift Kontiki which from the photos looks in excellent condition. From what I understand the Knotiki platform has been grafted on to several chassis over the years and if anyone can help me with information as, what I should look out for (apart from the obvious) i.e. do areas of the chassis or coachwork tend to deteriorate faster than the rest.

Having done a bit of research it sounds like you have to check out the electrics, if anyone has advice or experiences please do let me know.

Oh also, what would you expect to pay? It seems that the prices flatten off and providing they are in good condition dont drop any more.

Ta!
Jez


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Hello Jez Welcome
Owned a 1987 Autotrail on a Ducato chassis which is similar to the Talbot,rust in wheel arches, below windscreen, and underside of bonnet were the problems on cab, also water ingress around overcab section caused by poor sealant. On a vehicle of this age be very wary of most things.

Good luck
Ray.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello jez & welcome,check the floor when you walk about if it moves
could be damp/or starting to rot,make sure water heater works,etc.
Any mot,thats when you could really start paying ie corroded brakepipes,
brakes, tyres,cv joints especially if they are all original parts.
Anyway jez good luck.


phil


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Suggest you put reg in the Transport for London website to see if it will be ok to travel into Graeter London without penalty when the emissions zone rules start in 2008 :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Try & ensure that there have been no wiring problems with the ignition switch connectors behind the steering column - they tend towards bad pin connections in the multi-plugs, causing engine cut-outs. Easily fixed, but not easily diagnosed!

Dougie.


----------

